# Getting there with the R



## YELLOW_TT

Well starting to get there with the Golf 












































Still needs a bloody good clean


----------



## conlechi

Looking pretty tidy Andy 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Cheers


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Forgot I had a little badge to add


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Stripped a few interior bit off today read to be painted piano black not looking so good on the inside now


----------



## conlechi

^^^^^


----------



## mwad

Get the pics up once fitted


----------



## YELLOW_TT

mwad said:


> Get the pics up once fitted


Weill do but will be on my jollys from Sunday


----------



## BlueMagic

Engine bay looks amazing but are you not worried it will get scratched or discolour with heat.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Pomsteroonie said:


> Engine bay looks amazing but are you not worried it will get scratched or discolour with heat.


Cheers
Had the engine covers painted on my old golf Anni and they lasted fin so hop these do the same


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Got most of my trim back from the painters looks 100% better 


























The guy even airbrushed around the symbols on the vents 8)


----------



## malstt

Looks great ! 8)


----------



## conlechi

Very smart Andy 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Cheers no idea how he painted round the icons on the vents


----------



## YELLOW_TT

As VW are paying for anew windscreen and to sort a couple of crap smart repairs on the R I thought I might treat him so went from this 








To this 








Very stealth it is a sort of liquid for the mk6


----------



## malstt

Nice !

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Had these about 18 months  so thought it was time to get them custom painted ( they were black with silver Forge ) should be fitted in a week or two


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Finally got the new front brakes fitted


----------



## Spaceman10

He Andy

Looking great mate 

Phil


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Well finally got round to booking the R in to get the roof wrapped I'll post some pics tomorrow 
Here's a before :lol:


----------



## Stormx

I have a huge soft spot for these - I honestly have considered the MK7 a number of times now, although the MK6 has my favourite style rear 

What are you currently running, spec etc ?

I'm lead to believe the MK6 isn't as easily tuned as the MK7, but still has huge capabilities ?

Fantastic looking car, keep the updates coming :mrgreen:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Wrap ongoing


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Stormx said:


> I have a huge soft spot for these - I honestly have considered the MK7 a number of times now, although the MK6 has my favourite style rear
> 
> What are you currently running, spec etc ?
> 
> I'm lead to believe the MK6 isn't as easily tuned as the MK7, but still has huge capabilities ?
> 
> Fantastic looking car, keep the updates coming :mrgreen:


Running APR stage 2+ at the moment 363 BHP 
Scorpion turbo back exhaust and sports cat 
APR fuel pump 
Forge twin take induction kit 
kW coilovers 
Forge 6 pot front brakes 
Forge DV and hoses 
There is now an updated turbo kit from APR (I think) just a bolt on and remap takes it to 420 BHP 
I waited for the 7r to come out but in the looks dept wasent a patch on the 6r IMOP so found a nice 6r and went from there , the 6r is much rarer than the 7 I think there were only about 900 made 
I was warned not to buy a 7r only to lease as there are hundreds ( you could lease them for £180 a month) out on lease and the secondhand values will take a hit when they all start coming back off lease


----------



## Stormx

YELLOW_TT said:


> Stormx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a huge soft spot for these - I honestly have considered the MK7 a number of times now, although the MK6 has my favourite style rear
> 
> What are you currently running, spec etc ?
> 
> I'm lead to believe the MK6 isn't as easily tuned as the MK7, but still has huge capabilities ?
> 
> Fantastic looking car, keep the updates coming :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> Running APR stage 2+ at the moment 363 BHP
> Scorpion turbo back exhaust and sports cat
> APR fuel pump
> Forge twin take induction kit
> kW coilovers
> Forge 6 pot front brakes
> Forge DV and hoses
> There is now an updated turbo kit from APR (I think) just a bolt on and remap takes it to 420 BHP
> I waited for the 7r to come out but in the looks dept wasent a patch on the 6r IMOP so found a nice 6r and went from there , the 6r is much rarer than the 7 I think there were only about 900 made
> I was warned not to buy a 7r only to lease as there are hundreds ( you could lease them for £180 a month) out on lease and the secondhand values will take a hit when they all start coming back off lease
Click to expand...

Awesome, I totally agree with you - I think the MK6 is such a rare model. I've only ever seen two on the road, and 1 of them happens to live on my road!

Do you have any VBox figures ? I know these can pull of some serious 1/4 mile times once tuned.

Mega build, keep the updates coming - Love these.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Only info I have is is 0-60 time on from a unit I have gave 4.2 seconds but some of the lads on the R forum think that's a bit high and should be 3.9ish
When I was looking (had to be white 3 door) in all colours there are many more 5 doors than 3


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Roofs all finished took less than 2 hours 


























If your looking to get any wrapping done in the north east I can highly recommend MEK wrap squad this guy has won awards for his work


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Sets it off nicely. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## HeadCharge

I've never been a big fan of Golfs but I think I am now! Lovely car.


----------



## Stormx

Looks bang on :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Cheers


----------



## Matt B

Car looks great. Didnt think the black roof would suit but it really does.
Couldn't help noticing the stereo, it's the same as we have in our Tiguan and it's a great bit of kit. I'm wondering if I can fit one in the RS


----------



## Shane_L

Car looks stunning mate


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Cheers guys


----------



## YELLOW_TT

latest little mod took ages to find a set of paddles that looked right most of them look cheap and nasty








i


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Well had the R in to VW to day the Haldex pump has gone car is a12plate with under30k on the clock, this is a known fault but VW are not willing to offer any good will :evil: how ever the dealers hav offered some so total cost will be £355 to replace the pump and change the oil and filter to say I am not very happy with VW is a bit of an understatement


----------



## malstt

Mine went on the RS mate. 09 with 35000 got a deal off Audi and payed £260. So not too bad.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Booked in on Thursday £355 all in 
On the + side managed to pick this up for the R today


----------



## YELLOW_TT

So after talking to VW customer service and reminding the dealers that I am buying there demo Polo for my daughter at the end of the month the dealers did the work for free, how ever I did pay £1 towards the repair as that way the parts and work are warranties for 2 years


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Managed to pick up a genuine set of front and rear mk6 R recaros today


----------



## YELLOW_TT

First clean since I can't remember so a couple of pictures were in order


----------



## malstt

Looking good 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT

malstt said:


> Looking good
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Cheers Mal


----------



## conlechi

Looking good Andy ,I'm liking the seats 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT

conlechi said:


> Looking good Andy ,I'm liking the seats 8)


Cheers it's looking a bit dirty again now :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Well my rear spoiler lip and front splirtter arrived from Germany just need to find a good body shop now


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Quick check of the spoiler fit


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Good day at inters on Saturday


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Sunday wasn't bad either lol


----------

